# Proving em all wrong



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Forastt said poor fishin, tide was way low but moving to high, very little wave and a light nw wind. Sandfleas an peeled fresh peeled shrimp


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Good day sir!


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow looks like a nice days catch


----------



## rader957 (Feb 4, 2013)

nice work. looks like a good sized pomp you got there


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby!


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Mess of whiting with a pomp and flounder to boot!! looks like a great day from the surf


----------



## kebookman (Apr 28, 2013)

How do you catch those whiting. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I've caught pretty much everything but whiting.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been catching them in cuts, closer in than when fishing for pomps. They seem to like shrimp over sand fleas as well.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

kebookman said:


> How do you catch those whiting. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I've caught pretty much everything but whiting.


We fish daylight till bite stops usually couple hrs,peeled shrimp no big pieces, an small hooks most are caught within forty feet of shoreline


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Is that a Mangrove snapper I see?


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Coin_Guy said:


> Is that a Mangrove snapper I see?


Whiting,one floudet,one pompano


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

9th fish from the flounder looks like a snapper to me but you could be right.
:notworthy:


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Those whiting look like what we call channel mullets here in LA.


----------

